# sling shot band problem



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

i just recently got into sling shots and have purchased a marksman sling shot with a folding arm brace the band it came with broke so i purchased a trumark heavy band i installed it and after about (aprox) 200 rounds of rocks metal ball bearings nuts and so one of the things holding the pouch poped out of the surgical rubber i put it back in about 30 times and am wondering if i should bring it in to the place i bought it from and change it in for a tapered band but i fell in love with the distance im getting with the heavy band it shoots amazingly farr and hits realy hard i was out in my feild to test it and i left a dent in a steal drum so i need advice on wether to pull les hard on it when i pull back full strength it eather slides out or afot the realease it pops tomorow im going to check if it changes if not what should i do ? and apologies in adance for the spelling mistakes thanks


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

you might want to contact Truemark if I remember correctly they were having problems with a batch of connectors. If I can find the info I will post it.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Did you use any liquid to ease the install? How long did you wait to shoot after re-inserting the connector? Did you wait? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

no no liquid kinda think i shoulda it was hard to get it on and i cant conect trumark should i just take it back to the military store but my dad took a look at it he used to have alot of them and said i pulled it back way to far but i was kinda mad about that since the guy at the store said it should last longer and be able to with stand how far i pulled it back
still lasted alot of those shots though still id like to see ideas others have had


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

also if any one could give me information on shooting the sling shots ? i found that i hjave no ability to aim it manualy but if i see my target i can normaly point and ittl hit at about 50 feet and i would realy like to get more in depth into sling shots


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

it sounds like you may be a instinctive shooter, you might want to do some reading in the Shooting Techniques section....as far as your bands what is your draw length? you may be drawing them beyond the correct point. How far were you putting the tubes on the forks since you weren't lubricating them??you may not be putting them on far enough. when you lubricate them use rubbing alcohol and let them set over night at least before shooting.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

i have no clue but i was pulling that band back about 3 feet with ease and the box said about an inch so i put it about an inch on also where would i look about these shooting techniques also how would i go about cushoning the bars on the wrist thing becouse the metal likes to dig into my arm and thanks for the help so far
realy makes me feel welcome to a forum


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

wthzoro said:


> i have no clue but i was pulling that band back about 3 feet with ease and the box said about an inch so i put it about an inch on also where would i look about these shooting techniques also how would i go about cushoning the bars on the wrist thing becouse the metal likes to dig into my arm and thanks for the help so far
> realy makes me feel welcome to a forum


Tryhere for the techniques. As far as cushion- you could use anything really , rubber tubing, cloth and tape, paracord, leather. Check what you have and experiment, when you find something that works- pretty it up .


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Skit I forgot it was shooting tips on this forum...that's what happens when you are bouncing back and forth


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

ive tried the tube from the old band it dosent work the greatest but i think i will try the paracord thanks for the idea


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Thanks Skit I forgot it was shooting tips on this forum...that's what happens when you are bouncing back and forth


Had to look thrice myself. I looked back for the "dave rides bikes" thread and recalled Bill saying the info on the connectors wouldn't be up for long- and it is gone now( at least I couldn't find it) . Best to contact TruMark direct for the real scoop.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

forgot to mention the bands came with this sun protector thing you put on then wipe off witch i did and yes the bands ere dried it was put onn as instructed after it was put onto the sling shot


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I also have recently tried the trumark heavy pull bands. I like them too. But I have not had this problem.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

i liked them more then the stock bands that came with the sling shot it also shoots alot farther


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

well the band jsut broke again like the last one i think ints where thew band conects to the sling shot


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Harp is right, Trumark has had problems with the plastic plugs they got from someone. Here's a link to another forum sponsored by Trumark. Maybe they can help you out. They are really a good company. Link below:

http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/index.php

thanks, Flatband


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

ah its alright i fixed it then the one of the bands ripped open aparently to do with the stoper where the band ataches to the device so im probly gona take it back from where i got it and i now i dont know what im going to do get the same one ? get a diferent one make one or order one in


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

yea went and looked at the tears in the bands exact same place too


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have shot over 1000 rounds out of my trumark rr2 band. It has no signs of wear. I bought mine direct from trumark however. And I am also using it on a trumark. Maybe you got an older version of the band?


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

that is it 
? the package says trumark heavy pull i was using it on a laser hawk folding sling shot which is going back to the dealer on the fact it came with a dangerous prong thing it snaped 2 bands and i was not impressed looking at new ones now T.T


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

What is it? I meant that i have 1000 rounds on mine that i have on now. There is no wear signs at all. I would expect these bands to go 5000 shots at bare minimum.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

wthzoro said:


> that is it
> ? the package says trumark heavy pull i was using it on a laser hawk folding sling shot which is going back to the dealer on the fact it came with a dangerous prong thing it snaped 2 bands and i was not impressed looking at new ones now T.T


I meant that I have shot 1000 rounds so far and they seem good as new. I would expect at least 5000 shots out of these. I also have a laser hawk but it is my least used slingshot. If you really want to buy a commercial slingshot I would go with a Saunders equipped with the flatbands.

My Saunders with the flatbands and my trumark with the rr2 bands are my most used slingshots. I have not tried a custom wooden slingshot, however I am having one made for me from A+ slingshots. I wonder how I will like it.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

my sling shot the little nub you pujll the bands over it came with a damage that does something when you shoot and it ripped open the band also came with a messed up pouch


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would say that the slingshot is the culprit and not the bands then. If you really like those bands I would buy a trumark. Mine hasn't let me down.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

i tihnk id wait a while before i buy another band from them becouse the pouch one of the things kept poping out like if you read the rest of this peice there was a coversation on the messed up pouch holders ine poped out and it scared me luckily it didnt bounce back or tear and i didnt lose anything but i think im going to order in or go buy from a diferent store tomorow depends what i find


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea I have never had that problem, however if I did I would think twice too. Good luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

il letcha know on the new sling shot and bands when i get them


----------

